# Corsair H100



## Forever alone (18. April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der Corsair H100: 

Ich möchte die mitgelieferten Lüfter gegen vier andere tauschen, bin mir da aber auch noch nicht ganz sicher welche. In der Auswahl stehen die:
Scythe GentleTyphoon 1850, 120x120x25mm, 1850rpm, 98.5m³/h, 28dB(A) (D1225C12B5AP-15) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland
Welche der beiden würdet ihr für eine Push/Pull-Konfiguration empfehlen?
Und damit kommen wir auch gleich zur nächsten Frage. Das Prinzip einer Push/Pull-Konfiguration habe ich, glaub ich, verstanden, aber was ich mich frage ist: 

Sollte ich die Lüfter so:    
Gehäuse oben ---------
                                   Lüfter            ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
                                   Radiator         ---------
                                   Lüfter            ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑

oder so: 
                       Gehäuse oben  ---------
                                   Lüfter             ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
                                   Radiator          ---------
                                   Lüfter             ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
installieren? Ich denke die erste Version ist die bessere, da die Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird? Und müsste ich bei einer Push/Pull-Konfiguration den Gehäuselüfter oben entfernen? Mein Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland , das einen Lüfter oben am Gehäuse vorinstalliert hat. Hier habe ich auch noch Videos, wie das ganze dann ungefähr aussehen soll: Fractal Design Arc Midi, with Corsair H100 Push/Pull - YouTube
Corsair H100 Review Update Push-Pull Cougar Vortex Fans - Cooler Master Haf X - YouTube
Ich war mir jetzt auch nicht so sicher, in welches Forum das hier kommt, hoffe das passt so.

Danke für eure Hilfe im Vorraus!


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

